# IEC question.



## lner111 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi, I applied for a work visa under the IEC initiative earlier this year and have received my letter of introduction. On the letter it says that upon arrival in Canada I need to present a printed copy of the letter, my passport and proof of insurance in order to secure my visa. I have been told by someone else that I also need proof of a return flight. At this point I'm unsure of the exact date that I will fly back as I’d like to travel a bit at the end of my stay.

I was wondering if anyone could confirm whether I will need proof of a return flight or not...?

Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

lner111 said:


> Hi, I applied for a work visa under the IEC initiative earlier this year and have received my letter of introduction. On the letter it says that upon arrival in Canada I need to present a printed copy of the letter, my passport and proof of insurance in order to secure my visa. I have been told by someone else that I also need proof of a return flight. At this point I'm unsure of the exact date that I will fly back as I’d like to travel a bit at the end of my stay.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could confirm whether I will need proof of a return flight or not...?
> 
> Thanks!


With an approved IEC visa you do not require to have a return ticket.


----------



## lner111 (Aug 7, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> With an approved IEC visa you do not require to have a return ticket.


Thank you! Thats what I was hoping to hear!


----------



## dollsandguys (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi there,
im new to this forum and thought i would post this under IEC questions as hopefully someone can help me!

I applied for for working visa in Feb this year with a passport that is due to run out in July 2012. I got the LOI but will not be travelling to Canada till October 2011 now. Obviously as the visa is one year and my passport would have run out by July 2012 i won't get my full year.

I was just wondering if anyone had any advice, would i just return home before my current passport runs out or could I apply for a new one once landed in Canada? Is this allowed. Someone somewhere said you can take two passports when you land to show them. I just dont want to arrive to get turned away! 

Also just another random question, someone once told me customs won't let you in a country if you have less than 6 months left on your passport - does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## lner111 (Aug 7, 2011)

dollsandguys said:


> Hi there,
> im new to this forum and thought i would post this under IEC questions as hopefully someone can help me!
> 
> I applied for for working visa in Feb this year with a passport that is due to run out in July 2012. I got the LOI but will not be travelling to Canada till October 2011 now. Obviously as the visa is one year and my passport would have run out by July 2012 i won't get my full year.
> ...


Hi, I've had a look on the IEC website and from what I can gather your passport must be valid for a least as long as the duration of your stay in Canada. This is copied directly from the FAQ's section on the site:
_
"You must hold a valid passport at the time you submit your application. If you have been accepted as a participant and you are preparing to enter Canada through the IEC, the validity period of your passport should cover the whole time you plan to stay in Canada (up to one year). The validity period of your work permit may not extend beyond the validity period of your passport._"

I think the sensible thing to do would be to renew your passport now (the remaining time on your current passport will be carried over, up to a maximum of nine months) and then take along a photo copy of your old passport to present to customs along with your LOI. According to the site it is perfectly acceptable to do this:
_
"I have replaced the passport under which my Letter of Introduction was issued (because it was damaged/ lost/ stolen/ I got married) and am about to travel to Canada. May I still use the Letter of Introduction to obtain my work permit?

Yes, long as the validity period of the Letter of Introduction has not expired. When entering Canada, you must notify the border service officer of this change so that your work permit may be issued in accordance with your current passport information. We recommend that you bring a photocopy of your previous passport along with your current valid passport for presentation at the port of entry. If you changed your passport because you got married, please also bring a copy of your marriage certificate."_

Hope this helps.


----------



## dollsandguys (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for that lner111 

I have noticed that question in FAQ on most Canadian Embassy countries websites apart for the u.K one - do you think the same rule applies for all countries its just they haven't listed that partiqular FAQ in the uk canada embassy website? Also my passport will not have been lost and replaced - do you that will matter, i dont suppose it will!? Thanks so much for you help with this - I had tried to get in contact with embassy about this twice but no reply!


----------



## lner111 (Aug 7, 2011)

dollsandguys said:


> Thanks for that lner111
> 
> I have noticed that question in FAQ on most Canadian Embassy countries websites apart for the u.K one - do you think the same rule applies for all countries its just they haven't listed that partiqular FAQ in the uk canada embassy website? Also my passport will not have been lost and replaced - do you that will matter, i dont suppose it will!? Thanks so much for you help with this - I had tried to get in contact with embassy about this twice but no reply!


Hi, those questions are both on the uk site! Here is the link www(dot)canadainternational.gc.ca/united_kingdom-royaume_uni/experience_canada_experience/faq.aspx

I shouldn't think it would matter why you've had to replace your passport but maybe it would be best to contact the IEC to find out. Whenever i've had to ask them anything i've emailed them at *[email protected]* and always got a reply the same day, but they have made it clear that if the information you're after is already available on the site then they won't answer you.

Hope it helps.


----------

